# Sekonda Mechanical Alarm Setting



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hi all.

Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice.

I have a Sekonda mechanical alarm which I haven't worn for a while so I thought I would tonight.

Just as a test, I thought I'd set the alarm but, Having pulled out the crown, I just can't seem to be able to move the alarm hand.

Even tried turning it the wrong way (and unscrewed it). No go.

When I have the crown out, I can hear a ratchet type sound as though I'm winding the mechanism but, I've already wound it.

Any advice from you Poljoty types would be gratefully received.

Rgds

Mo


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

By the way. No urgency - I'm off to the pub soon.

Happy Friday!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it sounds like the crown isn't pulled out fully - maybe some debris inside the case is not allowing it to be fully released?


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Yeah thought that t might be am issue. I just don't want to put too much force on the crown. I'll see about removing the back when I've more than three minutes to spare. Thanks Scotts watches


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Sometimes the alarm hand can be a little stiff to move on these and as far as I remember the hand is set turning the crown anti-clockwise so if your crown is not tightly on the stem it will just unscrew when you try to turn the alarm hand,The alarm hand can only go backwards,

Hope that makes sense,

A small dab of loctite may be all you need hopefully

wook


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, wookie. I'd completelcompletely forgotten about this until your post. Next weekend, I'll have a look.


----------

